# Search not returing most recent first?



## Radjammin (Feb 15, 2006)

Is the Search Engine broken? I am used to search engines returning the most recent matches by default? Is there a new default?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Radjammin said:


> Is the Search Engine broken? I am used to search engines returning the most recent matches by default? Is there a new default?


Please give me an example.


----------

